# Hunter jumper lessons in the Fairfax, Va area?



## grayfalls (Aug 4, 2010)

I'm moving back from Rome to the States and we're going to be living in Fairfax, Virginia where I'm looking to continue my hunter jumper training. I haven't ridden in 7 months but I was doing a small amount of jumping before I moved to Italy, hopefully I'll be able to get back into the swing of things pretty quickly (fingers crossed)! My younger sister, who is turning 8, is also looking to begin horse riding in hunter jumper. I'm not a competitive rider and I doubt she will be either just because of the money factor when it comes to showing, etc so mainly we are just looking for good trainers who will help us get better at riding. I can ride once a week, _maybe_ twice if I ask my mum about it. I'm 16 so I will hopefully be getting my license soon after we move back and I'll be getting a job so it's possible that I may be able to ride twice a week as long as I contribute cash. My mum said she is willing to pay $50 for a half hour lesson (any price below that or a longer lesson for about the same price would be amazing, of course!). 20-30 minutes away would be an ideal maximum driving distance but my mum said she is willing to drive a bit longer if there is a good trainer with reasonable prices. Also, if your stable allows students to work in the stables for riding time, that would be very good to know.
I've only done private lessons before but I'm very open to the idea of a group lesson! I've been envious of how cool group lessons looked ever since I watched my first episode of The Saddle Club when I was younger. Of course, a stable with a little less drama than theirs would be ideal. :wink:

Any recommendations, or if you have your own stable, along with the price of lessons would be fantastic! 
Thank you!!


----------



## SullysRider (Feb 11, 2012)

I used to live in Fairfax, a girl I knew rode at a place called Misty Brae. That's the only barn I know of though, we weren't there for long so I never rode while there.


----------



## grayfalls (Aug 4, 2010)

Thanks, I'll check that one out!


----------



## updownrider (Mar 31, 2009)

I have never met him or seen the facility, but I have only heard good things over the years about Cavallo Farm. I know several people at different levels of riding that ride with Michael. 

www .cavallofarm .com

^Remove the spaces in the link above.


----------



## grayfalls (Aug 4, 2010)

The website looks great! Just shot him an email, thanks for the ref


----------

